# Visual Apex



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to welcome Visual Apex as a new sponsor at Home Theater Shack. 

Visual Apex is built on customer satisfaction, specializing in Home Theater Projectors, Plasma TVs, Projection Screens, Home Theater Speakers, Mounts, Replacement Bulbs, and much more for home theater and gaming. Save more cash with their home theater packages and weekly specials!



> Visual presentation - the art and equipment, is in a state of constant change. We're positioned at the apex of this evolution.
> 
> Our customers embody the spectrum of presenting professionals including those in the business, government, education and home theater sectors. Buying in volume and selling direct, we offer competitive prices and immediate delivery. Then, we give them more.
> 
> Visual Apex is the culmination of thirty years shared experience listening, advising, questioning critiquing, and actually using the digital presentation systems we represent. Call us first, exploit this knowledge, trust our insight and celebrate your decision.


Visual Apex will be sponsoring our Home Theater Projectors forum. 

My personal Panasonic PT-AE4000 is coming from Visual Apex. Please consider them for your next projector and/or other products they offer. They have extremely competitive prices... in most cases they will be the lowest you will find. If they are not... give them a call and give them a chance. You will not find better customer service anywhere! 4.91/5.00 at Pricegrabber - 5/5 at Epinions - 9.77/10.00 at ResellerRatings - 5/5 at Yahoo Shopping - 4.75/5.00 at Projector Central ... combined for over 2870 reviews from these merchants alone. 

As always, we are committed to bringing you the absolute best of sponsors.

Thank you for supporting our sponsors!


----------

